# Detectorists



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2017)

Not SFF so dunno if I'm allowed to talk about it here, but I'm gonna...

Anybody watch this? Apparently series 3 is on BBC4 at the mo, but I'm still on series 2. I knew of it as I'm a big Johnny Flynn fan and he does all the music for it (and appeared in an ep in the first series!) but it wasn't really on my radar properly until mum mentioned watching it and said it'd be up my street.

Anyway, it's brilliant. It's just a nice, gentle comedy. About detectorists. Stars Mackenzie Crook and Toby Jones. More TV should be like this.

There's gotta be someone else here who watches it!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 27, 2017)

I adore it. This brand of gentle comedy/drama is completely my kind of thing. Plus I love Toby Jones.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2017)

Yay! Somehow, I knew you'd watch it, Hoops.  I love Simon and Garfunkel, they crack me up.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 27, 2017)

I watched series one, and now can't remember if I watched series two. But I'm following the new one now. (I guess two may be on Iplayer somewhere)

I love the two lead characters, remind me of Nick Hornby 'High Fidelity' men-children , although I feel sorry at times for the women . But the humour is warm and gentle.

It's nice to see summer countryside as winter arrives (a bit like why I like watching _South Pacific - _the nature documentary - to see mostly warm seas and beaches)


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2017)

Yep, _really_ making me miss summer at the mo and wandering about in the countryside. I love all the scenic shots and the wildlife and whatnot they show on there.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 27, 2017)

oh yes, and the music is perfect for it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 27, 2017)

All the characters in it are so great and so unique. Varde and Louise are great and I almost died at the part where 



Spoiler



Russell finds out that Hugh is actually 32


.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2017)

Spoiler!  Not got that far yet. I bloody love Hugh. I've just seen the ep where Hugh and Russell had to find the mayor's chain.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 27, 2017)

It is brilliant. I'm just about to watch last week's ep, funnily enough.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh, agh, sorry  I forgot where it is in series 2. I've yet to see series 3 (I pretty much solely watch Netflix these days) but I'm glad that there is another one!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2017)

It's a shame the series are so short. Six eps or something?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 27, 2017)

Mouse said:


> It's a shame the series are so short. Six eps or something?



Probably all the filming they could get out of a British Summer.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2017)

Ha! That's true.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 27, 2017)

I think @TheDustyZebra might appreciate Lance's car.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 27, 2017)

Never heard of this show. Will I find it in BBCA, or do I need to go dig through BritBox?


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2017)

AcornTV, whatever that is, TDZ. Acorn TV | Detectorists


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm told there's a yellow Triumph TR-7 in here. That was my first car. 

Must see.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 28, 2017)

I watched the first two series. It’s quite enjoyable. Sweet, even. 

Worth watching IMO.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 28, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> I'm told there's a yellow Triumph TR-7 in here. That was my first car.
> 
> Must see.



Will be interested to see what you make of it!


----------



## Vince W (Nov 28, 2017)

One of my favourite comedies of the last 3 years.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 29, 2017)

I watched the last of series two last night. (The Hugh bit was the last ep of series two, Hoops).


----------



## Vince W (Dec 9, 2017)

Series 3 is the last for Detectorists. Shame that.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 9, 2017)

To be fair, I think they'd be stretching it to go any further. Sad to say, I'm not sure series 3 has been as good as the others (though it's still head and shoulders above most comedy).


----------



## Vince W (Dec 9, 2017)

True. But I'll still miss it all the same. I'd like to get one of those DMDC fleeces though. That and the Sutton Hoo helmet made from meccano.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 14, 2017)

I've just seen the last ep, made me all teary-eyed. One of the, if not _the_, loveliest TV shows ever. Shame there won't be any more. Could've done with an hour long ep to finish, or a series 3 Christmas special at least. On the back of this show though, my partner has now got his hands on a detector and joined some local groups. 

Only thing - what happened to Sophie? She was just never mentioned again, unless I missed a mention?


----------



## Vince W (Dec 16, 2017)

Simply one of the finest shows ever made. That is one to own and watch repeatedly.

I don't think Sophie was mentioned again.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 22, 2017)

Strange that she just vanished. Wonder if they fell out with the actress or something?!


----------



## Vince W (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe she just didn't fit the story any more.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 31, 2018)

Life imitating sitcom...

Detectorists stumble on treasure trove of Roman gold, or so they think


----------



## Mouse (Jan 31, 2018)

I wouldn't mind finding movie/TV props either though!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 31, 2018)

Mouse said:


> I wouldn't mind finding movie/TV props either though!


Apparently only a fiver each, maybe they've put it on ebay???


----------



## Vince W (Jan 31, 2018)

They'd be worth nearly as much selling them on ebay. I'd buy a few.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 31, 2018)

What I really want is a DMDC fleece.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah I could do with one of them for walking the dog!


----------



## Luiglin (Jan 31, 2018)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Never heard of this show. Will I find it in BBCA, or do I need to go dig through BritBox?



It's on Netflix.

Fantastic gentle comedy that deserves more praise than it gets.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 4, 2020)

We've just binged re-watched the entire three seasons in one week. Still one of the best shows ever. My partner's now _bought_ a metal detector so will see if he finds anything!

Sheila was my fave this time round. Very funny.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 4, 2020)

Just started rewatching Detectorists as well. Such a brilliant show. I have to force myself not to buy a detector myself. It seems like a pleasant way to spend an afternoon. Like golf only with a greater return.


----------



## Luiglin (Jan 4, 2020)

You can see how Mackensie Crook took the same style to Worzel Gummidge.


----------



## AlexH (Jan 4, 2020)

I watched series 3 and enjoyed it. I'll probably catch up with the first two at some point. I can't remember laughing out loud that much, but it shows comedies don't have to be massively funny to work. Characters are what's important. I thought "Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing" was similar, in that it's a nice relaxing watch with occasional laughs.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 4, 2020)

Yep, Worzel Gummidge is very similar. Must go watch the first one of that now (I only watched the last 20 mins of the first ep, and the second ep). I like the Mortimer and Whitehouse thing too, but then Bob Mortimer cracks me up anyway.

We've got the Detectorists on DVD so have a few extras on there to watch.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 4, 2020)

Terry turned up on an old episode of A Touch of Frost I watched the other day, almost thirty years younger. Unsettling.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 5, 2020)

We've watching this for the first time (due to W.Gummidge) and have reached episode 4, first series.  I'm enjoying it very much except for the Becky-Sophie subplot which makes me irritated with the scriptwriter (even though I know  it's Mackenzie Crook).


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 5, 2020)

Hugh said:


> I'm enjoying it very much except for the Becky-Sophie subplot which makes me irritated with the scriptwriter



I remember feeling the same; it's just an irritating distraction, and completely at odds with the originality of the rest of it.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 5, 2020)

It's resolved very quickly, Hugh, unlike a soap, so you shouldn't be irritated for long.


----------



## Luiglin (Jan 5, 2020)

Hugh said:


> We've watching this for the first time (due to W.Gummidge) and have reached episode 4, first series.  I'm enjoying it very much except for the Becky-Sophie subplot which makes me irritated with the scriptwriter (even though I know  it's Mackenzie Crook).


It does make sense when it all plays out.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 5, 2020)

I appreciate this reassurance from all three of you.  I will watch the next episode without anticipatory irritation.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 7, 2020)

I've now watched episodes five and six.  All is made clear.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 24, 2020)

I've just finished series 3.  I wish there were more episodes to watch.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 24, 2020)

Hugh said:


> I've just finished series 3.  I wish there were more episodes to watch.


As do we all.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2020)

Yup.

Has anybody else actually got this on DVD? As the extras are very good.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 25, 2020)

Mouse said:


> Yup.
> 
> Has anybody else actually got this on DVD? As the extras are very good.


All extras on all three DVDs. Anything to spend more time in the clubhouse or in the field. All worth watching.


----------



## Dave (May 1, 2020)

I've begun watching this on your recommendations here! I'm almost through the 1st series and really like it. 

I've started watching all these excellent BBC3 comedies that I'd missed (_Fleabag, This Country_) I would probably never had time to watch them, were it not for the coronavirus lockdown. For me, that is probably the only redeeming thing about it. I still haven't watched _Gavin and Stacey_, but I'm afraid that don't find James Corden very funny.

_Detectorists, Fleabag, This Country - _all three are not fall around funny, but they are situational comedies with both sad and funny moments.


----------



## Luiglin (May 1, 2020)

Dave said:


> I've begun watching this on your recommendations here! I'm almost through the 1st series and really like it.
> 
> I've started watching all these excellent BBC3 comedies that I'd missed (_Fleabag, This Country_) I would probably never had time to watch them, were it not for the coronavirus lockdown. For me, that is probably the only redeeming thing about it. I still haven't watched _Gavin and Stacey_, but I'm afraid that don't find James Corden very funny.
> 
> _Detectorists, Fleabag, This Country - _all three are not fall around funny, but they are situational comedies with both sad and funny moments.


I'm with you on James Corden. Same with Ricky Gervais. They both come over as too smary for me. Just not my cup of coffee.


----------



## Mouse (May 1, 2020)

I adore Ricky Gervais - I like his outlook on things (animals, celebrity etc). _After Life _is bloody brilliant, sort of similar to Detectorists in a way, so that's another one to check out. It's funny in the same sort of way Detectorists is and touching (I've almost blubbed a few times).


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 1, 2020)

I love _After Life_. And I didn’t nearly blub, I was full on in messy tears at it. I’m raring for the second series (just finishing off something else first) and am fully braced to do the same again.

In the same vein, _Flowers_ is a seriously excellent programme, dark and difficult but incredibly well-written and a deeply realistic exploration of mental health.


----------



## Vince W (May 1, 2020)

I'm one of the minoriy that don't like _Fleabag_. I also don't rate Ricky Gervais all that highly. It is time to watch _Detectorists_ again.


----------



## Mouse (May 1, 2020)

HoopyFrood said:


> I love _After Life_. And I didn’t nearly blub, I was full on in messy tears at it. I’m raring for the second series (just finishing off something else first) and am fully braced to do the same again.



I've seen the first two eps of the second series. Old lady in ep one was _hilarious_, and you will be blubbing again.


----------



## AlexH (May 2, 2020)

I hated This Country and only gave it two episodes. Fleabag didn't appeal to me after one episode. I've watched Ghosts on iPlayer recently, about a couple who move into an inherited and haunted house. Also Back to Life, about a woman adjusting to life 17 years after being imprisoned as a teenager. The latter was the better of the two (with a second series out this year), with some funny and touching moments, though they tried to use the 'c-word' for comedic effect in a very OTT way in couple of episodes and that fell flat.

I want to watch After Life because it heavily features music by Hammock, who send me off to sleep on many a night. I'm not a Ricky Gervais fan either, but enjoyed his Cemetery Junction film. I can't stand anything with James Corden in. I was glad Shaun Williamson replaced him when I saw One Man, Two Guvnor's at the theatre (very highly recommended if you ever get chance to see it - easily the best theatre comedy I've seen).

If anyone has never seen Father Ted, start now (free to register with about 3-4 minutes of adverts): Father Ted: Father Ted - On Demand


----------



## Vince W (May 2, 2020)

_Father Ted_ is one of my favourite comedies ever. I just watch Christmassy Ted again. I don't want to derail this thread too far from _Detectorists_, but one of the best comedies in recent years for me has been _Derry Girls_.


----------



## Boneman (May 2, 2020)

I hated 'The Office but love 'Afterlife. Find the psychiatrist too over the top but the rest is pure magic. He's saying he wants to do another series....


----------



## Mouse (May 2, 2020)

Boneman said:


> I hated 'The Office but love 'Afterlife. Find the psychiatrist too over the top but the rest is pure magic. He's saying he wants to do another series....



I'm not keen on Paul Kaye's character either, but the rest is spot on as you say.


----------



## Dave (May 2, 2020)

Luiglin said:


> Same with Ricky Gervais.





Mouse said:


> I adore Ricky Gervais





Boneman said:


> I hated 'The Office but love 'Afterlife.


I've never watched _The Office_ or _Afterlife _but _Extras_ is very good. That stuff with Steven Moffat, making fun of  Karl Pilkington, I find it cruel. I got turned off from him after that.


AlexH said:


> I hated This Country and only gave it two episodes.


It's an acquired taste. You need to watch it more. "Kerry!" "What?" Kerry!" "What?" "Kerry!" "What?"


Vince W said:


> I'm one of the minoriy that don't like _Fleabag_.


Another acquired taste. It's quite sad really. The whole family is dysfunctional. After a while, you see that she is the most normal of them all.


Vince W said:


> _Father Ted_ is one of my favourite comedies ever.


It's up there with _Fawlty Tower_s.

Back to _Detectorists_, I'm still in Season 2 so I haven't reached the part where Sophie disappears or even the Hugh bit. Sophie is an item with the German guy at the moment.


Hugh said:


> I'm enjoying it very much except for the Becky-Sophie subplot


I didn't have  problem with the Becky/Sophie plot and the pouring of the pint of lager. Becky had just found out she was pregnant, and Andy is holding hands with Sophie. That's even before the photograph, and that was all part of Sophie's mission. I find it hard to believe that Andy and Lance forgave her so easily.


Venusian Broon said:


> I love the two lead characters, remind me of Nick Hornby 'High Fidelity' men-children


Yes, I see that. Or, maybe they're just normal men. Not the Alpha Males you generally see on TV and in film.


Mouse said:


> I love all the scenic shots and the wildlife.


There is some really nice nature filming. That part of Essex is close to London, one of the biggest cities in the world, and to the Thames estuary ports, and yet you see how rural it looks and feels. It's like an Essex tourism advertisement.


----------



## Rodders (May 3, 2020)

Afterlife is great. Quite funny, but filled with a lot of sadness. There is hope though. It has some great characters. Peter Kaye’s character is not great but I think it’s a comment on the trust we place in people that are negative or horrible.

I watched Uncle a couple of weeks ago. That also turned into quite a sweet show And is well worth watching.


----------



## Mouse (May 20, 2022)

Good news!









						Feature-length Detectorists special commissioned - British Comedy Guide
					

Acclaimed comedy Detectorists is to return to screens for a feature-length special later in 2022.




					www.comedy.co.uk


----------



## Rodders (May 20, 2022)

I still have the third series to watch, but this is good news.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 26, 2022)

Ok just finished watching the Christmas special. Spoilers to follow...



Spoiler: Thoughts



Not gonna lie, I'm disappointed. I think my problem is that the last episode of series three was so utterly perfect that this was never really going to hold up, but... I dunno, some things just seemed like they needn't have been how they were. For example, Toni not living with Lance. There was no mention of Kate whatsoever, which would've been fine had Toni not been living back on the boat as we (the viewer) would've just known Kate was back on the boat, but the fact that Toni's no longer living with Lance brings attention to Kate not being around at all. Why was it written like that? 

Also, the Tatterdown cottage. Why have it burnt down, then Andy talk about doing it up only for the ep to skip on a year and it never being mentioned again. Why not just have them living it in from the get-go? I understand maybe for real-life reasons but could they not have set up just an interior set? Could've had more poignant scenes if they'd shown Andy and Bex going back to her mum's house to clear it out after she'd died, if they really wanted to use _that_ house again.

Simon and Garfunkel had such a perfect ending in the last episode that it seemed a shame to turn them back into the bad guys. 

Bex just does furniture restoration now? And Andy's still unemployed, presumably. Ok.

Could've done without the flashback Holy Grail stuff at the end. For me, the pacing was off and I just can't see why it was included when we get what it is and how it got there. 

The British Museum stuff went on a little too long for me.

Stuff I did like - Sheila and Hugh were great, as always and I like that Hugh had a bit more of a role. The jokes were good. Music good, nature shots good. Recurring lemonade gag was good. 

All in all, still better than most things on TV. I think I had too high an expectation for it, because it has been so, so good. Of course, I'll watch it again but... I dunno. I think it could've been better.


----------



## Hugh (Dec 27, 2022)

Mouse said:


> Ok just finished watching the Christmas special. Spoilers to follow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed on all.

And a question



Spoiler



I didn’t think Lance’s initial behaviour in hiding the gold rang true.

 More importantly, I can’t remember the sequence, but did Russ’ behaviour change after drinking from the cup/grail?  I know he trimmed his beard, but did he join the squash club afterwards too? He was also shown eating an apple later, was that supposed to indicate a change?

I think these one-off specials can be tricky, and this one could have been better crafted. It needed three episodes.  I was disappointed too. But it’s still The Detectorists...  just not as I’d have really savoured it. It felt that not enough loving  care had gone into the details of continuity and storyline


----------



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2022)

No, I agree with you on Lance. And yes 



Spoiler: spoiler



Russell changes after drinking from the grail.


 It definitely could've done with being either a longer episode or a short series.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 27, 2022)

I liked the blink-and-you-miss-it cameo by Prof Alice Roberts.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 27, 2022)

Its great if you enjoy watching paint dry I suppose


----------



## althea (Dec 27, 2022)

I have watched all of The Detectorist series. I love the humour and the characters, many of whom I recognise in my neighbourhood.
I would like to see another series, although maybe it would be hard to come up with one,as it seemed most of the threads came to a comclusion.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 28, 2022)

I wasn't much taken with the Christmas special either, but it did persuade me to go back and start S1 again. How young(ish) they look! I loved the bit at Terry and Sheila's house in E3. They're such a great comedy couple.

It all seems so fresh and ingenious. I'm afraid the special just seemed a bit tired.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 28, 2022)

It reminds me of the last few Only Fools & Horses specials when they should have let well enough alone.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 28, 2022)

Vince W said:


> It reminds me of the last few Only Fools & Horses specials when they should have let well enough alone.


Only Fools is TV gold. That show doesn't come close


----------



## althea (Dec 28, 2022)

Two entirely different forms of humour. Only Fools is not gentle or subtle, but it was  genius on a level rarely seen.
It is still funny now, all these years later.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 28, 2022)

HareBrain said:


> I wasn't much taken with the Christmas special either, but it did persuade me to go back and start S1 again. How young(ish) they look! I loved the bit at Terry and Sheila's house in E3. They're such a great comedy couple.
> 
> It all seems so fresh and ingenious. I'm afraid the special just seemed a bit tired.



I love Terry and Sheila. Just the way he says dancing isn't more important than metal detecting, but Sheila is and Sheila loves dancing. And that bit in the final ep where she's sitting in the tree reading and Terry shows her his button and she gives him a thumbs up. Totally gets me near blubbing every time.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 29, 2022)

I want to try Shiela’s lemonade.


----------



## Dave (Dec 29, 2022)

I agree with you all. I did still like the 2022 Christmas Special, but it seemed more like writing to a formula - an eclectic homage to the original story, rather than a way to move the story forward. I'm sure that the old jokes are still the best, but this simply repeated them all again without adding anything new to them. Hugh is 39 now; he really doesn't look that young!

I agree about the lack of closure or exposition about several items - such as the Tatterdown cottage, Bex's mother's death - the fine ending for Simon and Garfunkel in the last show, now replaced with something less so - and insufficient explanation of Bex's new employment, and of Andy's current status too - was he now being paid as an archaeologist on the dig? I also didn't think it showed Lance in a very good light. He was always a little selfish, but never as much as that. 

I hadn't thought about the changes in Russell being as a result of drinking from the cup. Thanks!


----------



## Mouse (Sunday at 9:05 PM)

Re Tatterdown cottage... Apparently it was burnt down in real-life but has been rebuilt again and now looks like this:


----------

